# Why men should be kept as pets



## Switchy (Nov 16, 2007)

1. They sit around waiting for food.

GO!


----------



## Jax (Nov 16, 2007)

2. They crap on the carpet and chew your shoes.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 16, 2007)

(assuming switchy is a woman)

/me flips Switchy's switch to off


----------



## madmk (Nov 16, 2007)

How many women does it take to switch a switch?


----------



## xflash (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> 1. They sit around waiting for food.



wait, we do?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm too busy laughing at Jax to add anything constructive to this topic.


----------



## dexmix (Nov 16, 2007)

you need a leash to keep us from humping everything we see?


----------



## azotyp (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why men should be kept as pets


Because its very good for owner to own pet that is more intelligent, that owner


----------



## Westside (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Infinitus (Nov 16, 2007)

_**Infinitus scratches hehind his ear, then looks at everyone with his head tilted._

"Wruf?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: @Westside: that picture creeps me out. o_o


----------



## azotyp (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 16 2007 said:


>



This is next step after dolly sheep


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 16, 2007)

Sexist.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 16, 2007)

3. They are stupidly loyal, no matter how badly you treat them.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why men should be kept as pets, and not as boyfriends


Because women like to do it with pets , more than boyfriends


----------



## Spikey (Nov 16, 2007)

Because you can ride them


----------



## Switchy (Nov 16, 2007)

Because they magically disappear when the vaccuum cleaner appears!


----------



## test84 (Nov 17, 2007)

and endup in GBAtemp's testing area.


----------



## fatfrank (Nov 17, 2007)

wow, someone needs to get laid BAD!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 17, 2007)

women belong in the kitchen ! lol


----------



## Westside (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> women belong in the kitchen ! lol








 That's our BoneMonkey.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> Because they magically disappear when the vaccuum cleaner appears!


Hey, I vacuum the house every week and I'm a dude!

*granted, it's because my mom makes me if I want teh moneiz, but I will probably keep the habit and vacuum my own house/apartment at least once a month when I get one...*


----------



## sekhu (Nov 17, 2007)

some guys _might_ prefer having some quiet time with the vacuum cleaner...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 17, 2007)

... Because men are too l33t to be kept as humans


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 17, 2007)

It's cool if you're for slavery Switchy, no one's gonna judge.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> some guys _might_ prefer having some quiet time with the vacuum cleaner...



do you have one of those vacuums with the fancy rubber hole?
that's nasty.

you
\/ 





vacuum
\/


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 17, 2007)

we use our wangs to everything


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

I cook, I clean, I iron and wash, get the kids ready for school, bed, homework.
I am such a WOMAN.

(roar)


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 17, 2007)

@topic starter:
Are you a woman?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Are you a woman?


He is our mthr.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm a proud mthr at that. I love you guys. Even the knuckleheads.


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

like the abstinent retards who just posted in my topic in "off topic general chat".


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> I'm a proud mthr at that. I love you guys. Even the knuckleheads.



Edited my last post, I was actually asking Switchy.
mthr, you know the respect I have for you.

Is only that this topic feels weird. Well, I guess sometimes it is best to rant to feel better.
BUT I don't like sexist people.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 17, 2007)

even the peckerwoods like me?!


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> like the abstinent retards who just posted in my topic in "off topic general chat".


even the knuckleheads, well, most of the knuckleheads.
..and the juggys and the VVoltzes, and the Switchys.

Sometimes all that separates us from a moment of clarity is a spark of enlightenment.

If she hasn't already, one day Switchy will meet someone like me.
..and zeppo will, no doubt, fall in love with a retard.
It's in the cards... says so right here.
They say what, but they don't say when.


----------



## WK416 (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't contribute anything important to the conversation (both pets and men). Often with 'lol'.

...Lol.


----------



## crystal107 (Nov 18, 2007)

XD OMG, I would never keep my BF as a pet. I know there are guys that needs to be treated like pets -  but not mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mine knows to make food, mine doesn't crap randomly XD mine doesn't need care like a pet, just love ^^


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd be a terrible pet. I shed all over the furniture and I haven't had my rabies shots in over 27 years.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 19, 2007)

I just like to exploit the cliches for fun, that's all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remember kids, this IS the testing area.

Now, onto more information, I am female and madly in love with my boyfriend (who I've been living with for over a year). And sometimes, he is a little lazy when it comes to cleaning and such. But ah well :-)


----------



## dakeyras (Nov 19, 2007)

They smell when they're wet (sweat).


----------



## Rayder (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd make a terrible pet.  Like a cat on a leash.  I can't....make that WON'T be controlled.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 19, 2007)

they need someone to clean up after them ;-)


----------



## blahman (Nov 19, 2007)

Treat me like a pet please. 
Free food, play all day, someone to clean up after me. 
Sounds like a good life


----------



## Ducky (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(crystal107 @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> XD OMG, I would never keep my BF as a pet. I know there are guys that needs to be treated like pets -Â but not mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thats a great fantasy you got there , But well , Tough truth >


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd get one.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 19, 2007)

In the beginning, they're all easy to train.
Try again after a year


----------



## Jax (Nov 19, 2007)

Men wish they were pets so they could lick their balls!


----------



## ackers (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> Men wish they were pets so they could lick their balls!


I do that anyways


----------

